# Happy Traveler Boats



## duckbill (Apr 23, 2008)

I just picked up my new "free" project.  It's a 14' fiberglass fishing boat made by a company called Happy Traveler Boats in Tifton, GA.   This particular model is called the "Speck".  It needs some floor replacement, but the hull is perfect.  Does anybody know anything about this boat company?  I assume they are no longer in business as I couldn't find much info on them.  Here is a pic:


----------



## jettman96 (Apr 23, 2008)

looks like a good project boat.  Doesn't look like it needs too much work.  post some pics of the work you do to it.


----------



## boohoo222 (Apr 23, 2008)

looks a lot nicer than my "poor mans project"


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 23, 2008)

I was the proud owner of a Traveler built boat, 15 footer if I remember right. The floor in mine started to get get soft in places, so tore into her. Marked a 4 inch line around the floor a couple of jig saw blades later I discovered a mess. The builder stands plywood on edge for stringers using two of these, then lays the flooring, in after glassing it to the sides they drill holes and basiclly pour a two part expanding foam filling up each side of the boat between the hull and floor. I tore all of it out as it was saturated with water and weighted a ton, replaced the stringers added two more poured new foam reglassed a completely new floor regelcoated and webbed the entire inside of the boat. Bolted the 60 hp mariner back on gaining 10mph.Had a completely new boat. And to this day I wished I would have never sold it, that was the best rideing 15 footer ever, my family got bigger the boat didn't. I think Traveler is out of business but them was some good riding boats a very all purpose boat.


----------



## duckbill (Apr 23, 2008)

Grasshopper,
I think this one would have been fine, but the previous owner mounted some things and didn't seal them well.  The rear bench was completely rotted due to those leak spots.  The main floor has a few soft spots, but overall it's pretty solid.  I'll check the stringers out while I'm in there.

Boohoo,
I followed your project and mine is very similar.  The trailer probably needs more work than the boat.  I'm on a similar budget, too  .  I need to start hitting the garage sales  .

I plan to photo the project.


----------



## boohoo222 (Apr 23, 2008)

garage sales and flea markets rule


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 23, 2008)

Happy Traveler has been out of bussiness since the mid '80's. My dad used to haul boats for them.


----------

